# 2 New Filson Jackets (Lg & XXL) F/S



## Green Duck Truck

1) New, never worn Filson XXL Waxed Cover Cloth Bomber Jacket (Style 1493N). Otter Green. 2 Way Pockets (Reg. & Handwarmer). Zippered Slash Chest Pocket. Double Zippers. New around $400. *Only $250, shipped TYD* (Lower 48).











Looks like this but Otter Green Color:







2) New, never worn Filson Large Waxed Cover Cloth Wading Jacket (Style 1437). Otter Green. 2 Way Pockets (Expanding & Handwarmer). Zippers and snaps. Attached hood. New around $400. *Only $250, shipped TYD* (Lower 48).











Money Order prefered, but I'll take a check if you've been on the 'Fuge 3+ years. Sorry, no Paypal.



.


----------



## Green Duck Truck

#2 (Wading Jacket) is now SOLD. #1 (Bomber Jacket) still available.


----------

